# Skid question



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Do all skids have a float position for the bucket?
And is it recomended to have the bucket float when using a pusher?
I'm thinking that the pusher will contour the ground easier,and hitting sewers may be easier on pusher,machine and sewer grate.
Thankstymusic


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

My older Bobcats do not.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

no, most skidsteers pre 2000 i believe didn't have it ( i could be wrong in this but my 1996 case 1840 doesn't have it, but 2003 40xt does


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Oh NO, not this again! 

Think I'll just sit back before I give the answer. 

 

PS It is recommended by the mfg's to ONLY use float.

PPS No disrespect meant to the OP, this was just an interesting (to say the least) conversation the last time we had it.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

My case 85xt has it. It is kind of awkward thought because of those H pattern controls. JMO though.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;859150 said:


> My older Bobcats do not.


What years are they? You mean to tell me that if you press really hard with your left toe the pedal dosent pop forward and lock into float? I thought that was standard equip back in the mid - late 90's on all Bobcats?

Mark O, I was going to post, but maybe you should enlighten me before I proceed.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;859500 said:


> What years are they? You mean to tell me that if you press really hard with your left toe the pedal dosent pop forward and lock into float? I thought that was standard equip back in the mid - late 90's on all Bobcats?
> 
> Our older Bobcat (98) has a floot the same as you mention. I believe the 93 I used to plow with years ago also had the float. I'm not sure when other brands came around to it, though. I've only used the float function a few times.
> 
> Mark O, I was going to post, but maybe you should enlighten me before I proceed.


From what I remember from last time this came up, the general concensus was that the float function DIDN'T work well on tractors, skids, loaders, etc... because the arms of the loader have a tendancy to raise/float far too often. It has to do with the geometry of the loader arms why they float-up undesirably.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

as i had this explained to me, (and it could be wrong) as the bucket floats along, as the snow/material piles into the bucket, the tractor tries to push over top the bucket lifting the front of the tractor off the ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;859523 said:


> From what I remember from last time this came up, the general concensus was that the float function DIDN'T work well on tractors, skids, loaders, etc... because the arms of the loader have a tendancy to raise/float far too often. It has to do with the geometry of the loader arms why they float-up undesirably.


Dangit, you took all the fun out of this one. :realmad: 

Here's the thread where I had no idea what I was talking about. Well, at least one of the threads that this is true.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42416&highlight=float


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I have discussed this topic on another forum at one time.........float does cause the front wheels of SS's come off the ground. A SS will always be able to push more snow with all 4's planted on the ground.........this is one of the reasons you see such great reviews about pushers like Arctic, Bobcat, Snow Wolf, Etc(attachments that float/tilt/oscillate independently of the machine)...I said to someone the other day that it blows me away Protech and Avalanche havent come out with something that does this


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh never mind.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;859783 said:


> Oh never mind.


Come on Dave, don't wimp out on us.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

buckwheat_la;859171 said:


> no, most skidsteers pre 2000 i believe didn't have it ( i could be wrong in this but my 1996 case 1840 doesn't have it, but 2003 40xt does


197? JD170 has float. No cab or heat though......yet.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;859740 said:


> Dangit, you took all the fun out of this one. :realmad:


Sorry Mark, just trying to help ween you off the blood pressure meds.

BTW, I probably use the float function plowing 90% of the time with my skid:
It's called a CHAIN!
(there's your new hot-topic Mark! :laughing

PS, Glad to see you were able to ride out Hurricane Ida w/o major issue.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;859500 said:


> What years are they? You mean to tell me that if you press really hard with your left toe the pedal dosent pop forward and lock into float? I thought that was standard equip back in the mid - late 90's on all Bobcats?
> 
> Mark O, I was going to post, but maybe you should enlighten me before I proceed.


The 743B is a 1992 I think and the 863 is a 1996. I guess I've never know about it if they do this. Let me know if they do. Thanks, sorry for posting wrong info if I did.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;860023 said:


> The 743B is a 1992 I think and the 863 is a 1996. I guess I've never know about it if they do this. Let me know if they do. Thanks, sorry for posting wrong info if I did.


They should.....next time your in one of em press really hard with your left toe on the pedal, it will pop into float.....then to take it out you pop it with your heal the other way.....I rarely use float, but there are certain grading/backdragging scenarios that I may use it on occasions for.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

2COR517;859867 said:


> 197? JD170 has float. No cab or heat though......yet.


ok you caught me,,,,,,,,oh wait,,,,,,,,,didn't i already say i may be wrong in this


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;860038 said:


> They should.....next time your in one of em press really hard with your left toe on the pedal, it will pop into float.....then to take it out you pop it with your heal the other way.....I rarely use float, but there are certain grading/backdragging scenarios that I may use it on occasions for.


Thanks, I'm trying it tomorrow! Don't know what I would use it for though.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

As it turns out Snocrete set me straight on the float function of my Bobcats. They do float. Your never to old to learn .


----------

